# Tattoo shop wanted!



## Gustavo Dipre (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello, mi name is gustavo and i wanna move to dubai, anyone knows a tattoo shop?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gustavo Dipre said:


> Hello, mi name is gustavo and i wanna move to dubai, anyone knows a tattoo shop?:fingerscrossed:


Having tattoos here is fine, but having them done here is not legal. If you use the search engine on here, you'll find numerous threads on this subject.


----------



## Gustavo Dipre (Jun 19, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Having tattoos here is fine, but having them done here is not legal. If you use the search engine on here, you'll find numerous threads on this subject.


ok, thanks!


----------



## Jules_ITFC (Jun 12, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Having tattoos here is fine, but having them done here is not legal. If you use the search engine on here, you'll find numerous threads on this subject.


I think it is illegal in all the GCC but I have seen many people with tattoos here


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jules_ITFC said:


> I think it is illegal in all the GCC but I have seen many people with tattoos here


It is illegal but there are many people here who have tattoos.


----------



## Gustavo Dipre (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks for the information,I saw on facebook a place called "dubai professional tattoo & body piercing", but i can´t get in touch with them


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gustavo Dipre said:


> thanks for the information,I saw on facebook a place called "dubai professional tattoo & body piercing", but i can´t get in touch with them


Do you think that might be because it is illegal??

Possibly??


----------



## Gustavo Dipre (Jun 19, 2014)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


vantage said:


> Do you think that might be because it is illegal??
> 
> Possibly??


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gustavo Dipre said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


You'll go far.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There was only ever one legal tattoo shop, but they then decided to revoke its license as well. I've said it before and I'll say it again - there are a few amazing tattooists here BUT they operate on the down-low and only take customers referred to previous clients - for obvious reasons.


----------



## Gustavo Dipre (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks chocoholic for the data.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

How do you maintain this high caliber of work without burning out?


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

mr rossi said:


> how do you maintain this high caliber of work without burning out?


Ooooh Mr Rossi, you are awful 

Erm... is that Freddie Mercury?


----------



## jonoyong (Oct 27, 2014)

so basically you need to know someone to get the necessary "contact" to get any ink done anywhere in the UAE? damn..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

jonoyong said:


> so basically you need to know someone to get the necessary "contact" to get any ink done anywhere in the UAE? damn..


A good thing, regardless of the person's ability, cross contamination from airborne diseases like Hep B and Hep C is going to be much more likely here. Not to mention the chances that used needles, towels, inks won't be disposed of properly.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Made in Sheffield said:


> Erm... is that Freddie Mercury?


Don't be silly, it's Bashar al-Assad...


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

kmdxb said:


> Don't be silly, it's Bashar al-Assad...


Oh yeah, course it is. 

I mean, Freddie with a wife, that's just silly intit?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Made in Sheffield said:


> Oh yeah, course it is.
> 
> I mean, Freddie with a wife, that's just silly intit?


He did propose to Mary Austin, who he was with for six years and they lived together on and off for 20 - she inherited ALL of his fortune. So if anyone were to be his wife, it would have been her - then of course, other stuff happened.


----------

